# What to buy?



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

OK all you muzzleloader experts out there, I need advice on what brand to buy.
I don't want to break the bank but at the same time I know better than to buy the cheapest available. I will be using it for DH southern and Idaho elk this year. I could also use your help with what load combo works with your recommendation. 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Whats your price range. Anything from Thompsen Center. Lyman,CVA and others are all good.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

+1 on Thompson Center.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

If you are in the 600 dollar range, buy a TC. I have an omega and LOVE it. If you cant justify spending that much buy a CVA. My grandpa and two uncle shoot the optima (I think thats what there called) and they tight patterns as well. Whatever you decide I would recommend a 50 cal. They are definitely the most versatile.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Im a Encore fan _O\ but cant go wrong with the ol' Lyman 54. eather


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

You can get an entry level TC Omega for around 300 bones. That would be your best option.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Fly22 said:


> You can get an entry level TC Omega for around 300 bones. That would be your best option.


Where I spent way too much then. Mine is a thumbhole and all camo but geez! Show me that deal and I'll buy it!!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't help but put my 2 bits in, I'd buy a Thompson Center, you can't beat a lifetime guarantee. I'd get a 54 cal, especially if you plan on elk hunting. My preference is a caplock, but I see others are already steering you toward an inline.

Good luck on any muzz you get. One of the key's to hunting with them is knowing the rifle. Shoot it a lot, fine tune your recipe and enjoy the success it brings you! Oh ya, give it a name too, but not until you've shot it a bunch.

Have fun!


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

I have been pretty satisfied with my traditions pursuit-wallyworld sells the camo stock with the stainless barrell for $234. However, those Thompson Centers do have some cool bells and whistles...


----------

